# تركيب وتجهيز وصيانة مصانع الأعلاف



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*هنا
الحل دائماً
مع شركة كايرو تريد جروب

عندك مصنع ومحتاج تجديدات للمصنع لبعض المعدات 
او بعض معدات تصنيع العمل محتاجه صيانه او بعض قطع الغيار

الطاقه الانتاجيه للمصنع قليله ومحتاجها تزيد عشان ترفع انتاجيه العلف وتزود ربحك
مصنعك محتاج تحديث في بعض المعدات ومحتاجها بتقنيات عاليه ومواصفات اوروبيه
كل ما تحتاجه لمصانع الاعلاف وتجهيزات مصانع الاعلاف وكافه قطع غيار لمصانع الاعلاف 

فقط
لدى كايرو تريد جروب
الوكيل الحصرى لاكبر شركات معدات تصنيع الاعلاف الاوروبيه
في مصر والشرق الاوسط












نتشرف بتواصلكم معنا عبر موقعنا الالكتروني
 www.cairotrade.com
وعبر البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
او الاتصال على الارقام
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043

تابعونا علي قنواتنا

*​


----------

